# Strange corn morph? Possibly new?



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

A friend of mine discovered this strange motley-like morph in one of his clutches... from an amel upper keys x snow breeding. It has been grown and bred back to the mother/aunt, and only two of the babies look anything like him (it's proving to be an elusive gene, he says). He calls it a tan-sided motley (or cream-sided motley), I've seen it in person when it was smaller and it's amazing! The picture isn't that great, the sides are a bit lighter than that (more like a tan colour) but you get the idea. What do you all think?


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't see anything strange about it? looks like an amel motley...


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like either a hypo motley or an amel motley if it's eyes are red, can't really see from the pics. Nothing special, I'm afraid!


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Kat91 said:


> I don't see anything strange about it? looks like an amel motley...


It most certainly isn't a normal motley. This guy has 30+ years experience keeping & breeding corns... I think he'd know the difference!

Motleys don't have solid-coloured flanks like that. It's definately unusual, even if it's just a new kind of motley?



manda88 said:


> Looks like either a hypo motley or an amel motley if it's eyes are red, can't really see from the pics. Nothing special, I'm afraid!


It came from an amel upper keys x snow so it must be amel. Has anyone got a pic of an amel upper keys motley to compare to this one?


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

whoops double post. please delete


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Amel motley:




























Hypo amel:










I'm just going by what it look like to me...


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

To be honest, it looks like Amel Motley to me also. 

Solution to this before it turns to an argument, ask 'Cornmorphs'


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry, I can't see anything 'new morph' about it either.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

If I could be bothered (which I can't to be honest!) I could take a picture of about 4 or 5 amel motleys out of one clutch that look like that. Ours are also ph or **** diffused, ph caramel (perhaps why they are so yellow)


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

vetdebbie said:


> If I could be bothered (which I can't to be honest!) I could take a picture of about 4 or 5 amel motleys out of one clutch that look like that. Ours are also ph or **** diffused, ph caramel (perhaps why they are so yellow)


That might explain it then, it could be het for other things? Although, the breeder has hatched motleys before (from the same parents), none looked like that one though. Maybe it's just an unusual motley?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Well motleys are by definition, kind of motley oo:, so they can be very variable............


----------

